# imac g3 made in 1999 will not turn on



## penpen420 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello I just got an iMac G3 that was made in 1999 it has a slot loading CD Drive. My problem is when I press the power button the light turns on then it turns off and nothing. I am new to Macs, what could be causing this? Any help would be great. 

Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Imacs from this era have a tendancy to suffer from video failure on the logic board after a few years of use. If u google for 'flyback transformer imac problem' and see if the symptoms sound similar to your own.

It may well be something less problematic but from your description it s the first thing I thought of. Can u flash the PRAM? Do u hear a boot chime?


----------

